# Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?



## Meymer (6. Nov. 2013)

Hallo, mal ne Frage-
ich bin gerade dabei, meine Teichfische (__ Goldorfe, __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge) in ein Innenraumaquarium für den Winter auszuquartieren. Ich tue das, weil mir der Teich vor zwei Jahren mal komplett durchgefroren ist und es großen Fischverlust gab.

Beim Rausfischen mittels einer __ Senke ist mir ein ca. 12 cm langer Fisch untergekommen, von dem ich nicht weiß, wie er reingekommen ist und den nicht bestimmen kann. Siehe Foto. Er scheint was bodennahes zu sein, er gründelt jedenfalls gerne. 
Was mich irritiert, ist dass er einen kugelrunden Bauch hat, als wäre er trächtig. Kann das in dieser Jahreszeit sein oder ist er einfach nur gut im Futter? Die Schwanzflosse scheint etwas "abgenagt" auszusehen. Muss das so sein oder hat er was? 
Ist das ne Sorte, die das Winteraquarium verträgt oder bleibt der lieber im kalten Winterwasser?
Man danke für kompetenten Rat


----------



## maarkus (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Ganz klar ein __ Gründling. Aber warum der so kugelig ist, keine Ahnung... Sehr nützlicher Fisch im Teich. Viel größer wird er auch nicht mehr. Lässt sich auch im Aquarium halten.

Sieht schon mitgenommen aus. Ob er vielleicht krank ist?


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Ich finde, er sieht einfach nur schwanger aus .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich finde, er sieht einfach nur schwanger aus .



Hi Jolantha,

Laichansatz kann man um diese Zeit wohl eher ausschließen. 

Wenns Laich wäre dann läge die größte Wölbung auch viel höher. Da beulen dann nicht die Bäuche direkt, sondern mehr die Körperseiten aus. Die Eierstöcke liegen bei Fischen nämlich direkt unterhalb der Niere (ganz oben im Eingeweidesack unter der Wirbelsäule). 

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hallo Frank,
meine alte Koidame hat ihren Laich auch schon mit über den Winter geschleppt, jedenfalls sah sie 
dauerschwanger aus. 
Dieses Jahr hat sie dann abgelaicht.


----------



## Limnos (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi

@ _Ich tue das, weil mir der Teich vor zwei Jahren mal komplett durchgefroren ist und es großen Fischverlust gab._

Bei 80 cm Tiefe halte ich es für ausgeschlossen, dass ein Teich total durchfriert. Das Fischsterben muss andere Gründe gehabt haben. Wie groß ist denn das Überwinterungsaquarium und wie viele Fische sind darin?
Man sollte pro cm Fisch mindestens einen Liter Wasser rechnen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Meymer (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hallo, erst mal Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke es ist tatsächlich ein __ Gründling.

Mein Überwinterungsaquarium hat 180 Liter und es sind nun 18 Fische drin, 4 __ Moderlieschen, 8 Gold/Blauorfen, 5 Bitterlinge und der rätselhafte Dickbauch-Gründling. Da die Fisch im Schnitt 8 cm lang sind kommt das nach Deiner Angabe wohl ungefähr hin. Habe allerdings noch 5 weitere Orfen im Teich, die ich noch nicht erwischt habe, das könnte dann ggf. etwas eng werden? Anhängend ein Bild vom derzeitigen Besatz. 
Mein Teich hat ca 80 cm, jemand sagte mir mal, er müsse mindestens 120 cm haben, um winterfest zu sein. Als Todesursache kommt wohl auch Faulgasentwicklung in Frage, da ich damals kein __ Schilf drin stehen hatte. Das ist derzeit immer noch nicht der Fall,  deswegen ziehe ich es vor, die Fisch in Sicherheit zu bringen. Ist ja ganz nebenbei auch nett, die Kollegen mal zu sehen.
Ist es prinzipiell schädlich, die Fische über  den WInter rein zu holen? Gehts denen in der Winterstarre besser?

Übrigens auch noch mal anhängend ein Foto von dem Gründling, da sieht man den dicken Bauch besser. Ne dumme Frage: Müsste da, wenns Laich werden soll, nicht noch ein Männchen im Teich sein? Oder werden die Fischdamen auch einfach mal so trächtig?


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Ich würde sagen der __ Gründling ist einfach nur fett 
Kenne das von __ Schmerlen etc. aus dem Aquarium wenn sie sich vollgefressen haben sehen die auch so aus ^^


----------



## andreas w. (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi, ihr könnt jetzt über mich denken was ihr wollt. Immer wenn ich die Überschrift sehe und lese, kommt mir der erste Gedanke : ... was mach ich damit - *essen* 

Entschuldigung - aber es musste mal raus. :evil

Weitermachen und lächeln  - Andreas.


----------



## Boxerfan (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Hi, ihr könnt jetzt über mich denken was ihr wollt. Immer wenn ich die Überschrift sehe und lese, kommt mir der erste Gedanke : ... was mach ich damit - *essen*
> 
> Entschuldigung - aber es musste mal raus. :evil
> 
> Weitermachen und lächeln  - Andreas.


Andreas, nicht schlimm, der gleiche Gedanke kam mir auch.


----------



## andreas w. (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

    Danke! . Apropos - ich hab Schmacht. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi,

"essen"

ist noch nicht mal so verkehrt gedacht, in Frankreich sind (größere) Gründlinge begehrte __ Speisefische

MfG Frank (der auch schon mal nen geangelten Koi im Backofen hatte)


----------



## simon (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

männers männers
die fischis werden grad mal 10 cm lang!!!also unter 500g is da nix mit essen
zum eigentlichen thema,meine gründlinge sehen nach 2 jahren auch immer so aus
man sieht sie im teich eben so selten vonner seite


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*



simon schrieb:


> männers männers
> die fischis werden grad mal 10 cm lang



Hi,

die werden schon  größer. Gobio gobio erreicht in nahrungsreichen Fließgewässern leicht bis 20cm

so groß muß ein Fisch ja auch noch nicht mal sein um zu munden. Sprotten, Sardinen, Stinte, Glasaale, Kaulbarsche ect. werden/wurden auch unter 20cm Gesamtlänge gegessen

MfG Frank


----------



## Meymer (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Tsss... ich werde doch mein Aquarium nicht auffuttern.  
Der __ Gründling hat inzwischen auch einen Namen (Egon), und ich ess prinzipiell nichts, was einen Namen hat.


----------



## Boxerfan (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*



Meymer schrieb:


> und ich ess prinzipiell nichts, was einen Namen hat.



Warum, schmeckt das dann nicht mehr?2


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

"Klaus hat gut Geschmeckt!", sagte Dr. Lecter 
tschuldigung für off-tpoic


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hallo 

Egon find ich gut 

Gruss OBS


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*



Meymer schrieb:


> Ne dumme Frage: Müsste da, wenns Laich werden soll, nicht noch ein Männchen im Teich sein? Oder werden die Fischdamen auch einfach mal so trächtig?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Fischweibsen bilden auch ohne Männer Laich, und können den sogar wieder  zurückbilden,
> wenn sie nicht zum ablaichen durch die Männer gedrängt werden .
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi Jolantha,

Fischrogner bekommen ihren Laichansatz auch ohne das irgendein Milchner in der Nähe sein und Fische (vor allem welche die in den gemäßigten Zonen mit stärker schwankenden Wassertemperaturen leben) können nicht abgelegte Eier auch wieder im Körper abbauen (auch können viele Fische Eier wenn sie reif sind, aber keine Partner zu finden sind, nach einer Weile auch einfach so ausstoßen - ist im Aquarium bei Tropenfischen öfters anzutreffen

nicht alle Rogner müssen von den Milchnern bedrängt werden, es gibt auch sehr viele Fischarten wo die Weibchen die Männchen bedrängen. Und wieder andere wie z.B Buntbarsche laichen recht ruhig ohne Sadomasopraktiken ab

eingehen an einer  "Laichverhärtung". Wird sehr oft von Haltern angeführt wenn eines ihrer Fischweibchen in Teich/Aquarium plötzlich eingeht. Echte Nachweise das es "harter Laich" war der zum Tode führte gibt's aber eigentlich nie 
Klar bekommen auch Rogner mal Probleme beim nachwuchsmachen, dürfte prozentual gesehen an sich aber wohl auch nicht so viel häufiger sein wie Todesfälle bei Säugergeburten, bei Vögeln, Amphibien, Reptilien

MfG Frank


----------



## BobbyT (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hallo,
ich hätte auch gerne gewußt, was das für ein dunkler Fisch ist.


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Du liebe Eltern ---- Frank  

muß das wieder sooooo wissenschaftlich sein, daß ich es 3 x lesen mußte, um es einmal zu kapieren .
Du hast aber genaus das gesagt, was ich meine , *Danke*


----------



## lotta (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi Bobby,
vielleicht ein __ Goldfisch, 
welcher einfach seine Wildfärbung, 
noch nicht abgelgt hat?
Sieht von der Form her, für mich fast so aus


----------



## BobbyT (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi,
__ Goldfisch? Wildfärbung? Der Fisch ist so groß wie die ca. 8 Jahre alten Goldfische.
Außerdem befürchte ich, dass ich ganz viel Nachwuchs davon habe. 
Ich habe ganz viele goldene Fische, die ca. 1 Jahr alt sind und nun fast alle goldig sind. Dann habe ich aber in der gleichen Größe ganz viele Fische die nicht goldig sind. Wahrscheinlich Nachwuchs von der/dem großen Unbekannten. Hier die kleinen goldigen Fische und ein Exemplar, was von den vielen die nicht goldig geworden sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi Bobby,

das braun-bronzefarbige ist bei Goldfischen halt die Naturfarbe. Und diese fällt beim Nachwuchs von Goldfischen auch immer mal wieder an da die Farbmutationen genetisch nicht stabil vererbt werden. Es werden ja auch nicht alle kleinen Goldfische schon im ersten Jahr bunt, manche brauchen dazu 2-3 Jahre. Das man so welche im Handel nicht antrifft liegt daran das Züchter nur farbige Exemplare weitergeben und die ganzen Fische die in der Naturfärbung verbleiben liquidiert werden

MfG Frank


----------



## BobbyT (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch und was mach ich damit?*

Hi __ Knoblauchkröte,

danke. Das ist doch mal ´ne Info. Im Lexikon (hier) steht so etwas nicht.
Ich fand die Übergangphase mit schwarzem Rücken bei den Goldfischen übrigens sehr schön.



LG
Ulrike


----------

